# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  نخوه وتوسل بالعباس ابا فاضل عليه السلام

## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 
1- الصلاه ركعتين بما تيسر من القران الكريم 
2- الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 100 مره وقراءه سوره الحمد مره ويس مره فقط
3- الاستغفار 100 مره
4- السلام عليهيا ابا الفضل العباس 100 مره 
5 - تقول هذا النخوه 10 مرات وهي 
اذا كنت في هما او مبتلا فعرج على وادي كربلاء
توسل بقطيع الكفوف تجده عون لك ملهوف
واقسم  عليه بابن البتول وريحانه الهادي المصطفى
اجيتك وبقلبي اهات وحسره اشكيك من حاجه متعسره
دخليك يا عبد الله الصالح يا ضنونه حيدر حبيب الجبار
اريد حاجتي اليوم مقضيه بجاه الي مشت من عندكم مسبيه
ادري ما تخيبني بنوب ولا بعد مالي عندكم بعد جيه
سكينه تهز مهد عبدالله تقول عمي الحين يجيب الماي يروينا
يا راعي الجود والمروه اظن رقيه من العطش قلبها تجوه
اريد حاجتي اليوم مقضيه بجاه الي مشت من عندكم مسبيه 
6- دخليك يا عبد الله الصالح يا ابا الفضل 100 مره  

لا تنسوني من خالص دعائكم وقضى الله حوائجنا جميعا يا رب بحق ابا الفضل العباس ساقي عطاشى كربلاء 
(اقسم على كل من يعمل بهذا الدعوه يدكرني في دعاء خاص  :embarrest:  ولكم جزيل الشكر)
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

مشكورة على الطرح المفيد والرائع
السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس
سلام الله وسلام ملائكته المقربين وانبيائه المرسلين وعباده الصالحين والزاكيات الطيبات فيما تغتدي وتروح عليك يبن امير المؤمنين
ابا الفضل باب الحوائج الى الله 
وهو لايرد احد
ابدا
قضى الله حاجتك اختي
وحوائج الكل 
ببركة قطيع الكفين

----------

ورده محمديه (05-16-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على ساقي عطاشى كربلاء السلام على قمر بني هاشم أبا الفضل العباس*

*الله يسهل أمورنا وأموركم بحق قطيع الكفين ابو الفضل*
*وقضى الله حوائجكم وحوائجنا بباب الحوائج الى الله عليه السلام*
*تشكري اختي ورده على النقل الرائع القيمَ*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
*وجزاكِ الله كل خير*
*موفقه ياارب*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي ياابا الفضل العباس
السلام على قطيع الكفين .
السلام على ابن امير المؤمنين 
السلام على عضيد الحسن والحسين 
السلام على ابن البتول الطاهره فاطمة الزهراء 
السلام على باب الحوائج وماقصده طالب حاجه الاوقضيت ببركة الصلاة على محمدوآله الطاهرين
وروووده ..تسلمي 
وربي يقضي حوائجكم بحق كفيل العقيلة زينب عليهم السلام
موفقين

----------

ورده محمديه (05-16-2010)

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


الله يعطيك العافية 


وعساك على القوة

----------

ورده محمديه (05-16-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشكورين على المرور المبهج* 
*قضى الله حوائجكم بحق ابا الفضل (ع)*
*دمتم  بخير وسعاده..*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

.. أقسم عليك يا قمر بني هاشم بأخيك الحسين ونحره المذبوح وأختك الحوراء زينب بقلبها المفجوع وأختك أم كلثوم بصرختها وصرخة المظلوم وبعطش رقية وسكينة أجب قلبي المفجوع أن ترى حالي وطلبتي فإن لك عند الله عز وجل مقام محمود ))

 اللهم وفق جميع شيعة أمير المؤمنين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها لما تحبه وترضاه ويسر لهم من أمورهم ما تعسر منها يالله ..اللهم فرج همومهم اكشف كروبهم شافي مرضاهم إقضي حوائجهم بحق من كشف الكرب عن وجه أخيه الحسين عليه السلام أكشف كروبهم يالله وأتي لهم بفرجِ من عندك فرجاً عاجلاً غير آجلاً برحمته ولطفك يا كريم يارحيم يا منان ياوهاب يا معطي يافتاح يا عليم...


سلمت يمناش وردتي

والله يعطيش العافيه

ورحم الله والديش

----------

ورده محمديه (05-16-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*السسلام عليك يــا سيدي و مولاي أبــا الفضل العباس ..*

*تسلمي خيتي ع الطرح ..*

*يعطيك العافية ..}*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-16-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شكراً لكرم حضوركم* 
*دمتم بحوائج مقضيه بحق ابا الفضل .ع.*

----------

